

Ask YC: Best smartphone? - pierrefar

I'm going to be giving the one-month notice to Orange (in the UK) in January and move to another operator. So with the move I get a new phone and I want a smart phone.<p>In consideration: anything but iPhone or anything Orange-"exclusive".<p>Thanks!
Pierre
======
aaroneous
Not sure what you can get in the UK, but I've been really happy with my HTC
Tytn (AT&T 8525 if you're in the US). The OS is WM5 (eh), but the features are
pretty sweet and it's a pretty solid phone.

~~~
pierrefar
Yep I've seen that here. I'll take a closer look - thanks!

BTW, AT&T's website links to a download for WM6 from
<http://www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/8525/>

------
mmmurf
I like blackberries for extremely convenient email...

